# Buell to Stop Making Motorcycles



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Buell is stopping production of motorcycles at the end of the month as Harley continues to drop in revenue. Sad... I grew up only an hour from the Harley and Buell plants and have always wanted to get one, but it isn't looking good now.

https://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/10/15/harley-davidson-to-discontinue-buell-sport-bikes/?hpw


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

What a shame. I toured the Buell plant in New Berlin about 10 years ago. It was pretty small but the people were very talented and enthusiastic. Harley charges way too much for a bike.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

norton said:


> What a shame. I toured the Buell plant in New Berlin about 10 years ago. It was pretty small but the people were very talented and enthusiastic. Harley charges way too much for a bike.


Harleys are also garbage.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

Buell was an interesting attempt at a sports bike but there was and is much, much better product on the market (I'm partial to the Ducati Monster myself).


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Good riddance to the American 'sportbike' with the tractor engine*

The invisible hand has freed up some labor (and design) resources to be allocated to a more efficient use.

Hopefully the bright ideas of Erik Buell et al can now be put to work without the hindrance of an agricultural powerplant.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Pentheos said:


> Harleys are also garbage.


Huh??? I've been riding bikes for over 45 years now including Hondas, Yamahas, Suzukis, Nortons, and Harley-Davidsons. Heck, I even rode Cushmans and Allstates, but if you aren't at least in your mid-50s you probably don't know what they are. I campaigned a Yamaha drag bike in 1968 and even managed to bring home a couple of trophies. What I'm saying is that I've ridden a few motorcycles in my day.

My post-AMF Harley-Davidsons have been as rugged and reliable as any bike I have ever owned. Sure, they aren't crotch rockets but they aren't 
designed and marketed as such. And they might not always have all of the latest technology; but again, they aren't always designed and marketed that way.

If your comment that they are garbage is based on high speed performance and handling, that's like saying a Toyota Camry is garbage because it won't do what a Porsche will do. I bought this FXD almost ten years ago and I can't even begin to tell you how many State lines it has crossed in that time with nothing but routine maintenance. It has never been down for repairs.










Cruiser


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Huh??? I've been riding bikes for over 45 years now including Hondas, Yamahas, Suzukis, Nortons, and Harley-Davidsons. Heck, I even rode Cushmans and Allstates, but if you aren't at least in your mid-50s you probably don't know what they are. I campaigned a Yamaha drag bike in 1968 and even managed to bring home a couple of trophies. What I'm saying is that I've ridden a few motorcycles in my day.
> 
> My post-AMF Harley-Davidsons have been as rugged and reliable as any bike I have ever owned. Sure, they aren't crotch rockets but they aren't
> designed and marketed as such. And they might not always have all of the latest technology; but again, they aren't always designed and marketed that way.
> ...


I agree. My stepdad has driven softails as long as I can remember, and I never remember him having any problems, and he does a lot of riding.

I don't understand people's hostility to the Buell's either. Are there better bikes, yes... but find a better bike at the $6000-7000 price point. From my look at it the Lightning XB8SX and the 1125 (closer to $12,000) were/are great bikes. In fact, Buell just won a major race.

True Honda et al. put out tons of bikes too, I just like the look, sound and feel of a Buell better. Oh well, I forgot that many of the members here have to drive something foreign because they're instantly better.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Pentheos said:


> Harleys are also garbage.


Your comment is ignorant, period.

By no means am I saying that they are "The Best" bikes out there. But I have personally watched a Harley motor that had been pulled right off the production line run on the dyno at 8000 rpm for over twenty four hours,...

I've owned more twin cylinder motorcycles than I can count, (or list) including Ducatis, (old desmos) BMW's, most forms of Brit. bikes, a few Japanese bikes, and yes, a Harley too.

And while I don't personally have a passion for Harleys by no means are they garbage.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> My post-AMF Harley-Davidsons...


I think that is key.

Once a company does put out a poor product it is difficult to live down IF the company manages to survive.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The shutting down of Buell is made doubly sad because the loss of Buell leaves Harley Davidson again, without an entry level bike for new riders to cut their "leathers/teeth" on. As for the disparaging assessments of our beloved Iron Horses, paraphrasing the old Harley Davidson advertisement, "If they have to ask, they would never understand!"


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Not being a rider, I didn't know Buell was the entry level line. Whenever I saw a bike I liked it would be Buell. There's a lot of them hanging out at the drag stips too. For some reason guys with Mustangs seem to like Buells. Similar styling or something that is congruent. The video was sad to watch; a man watching his product with his name die. Maybe it will be resurrected someday?


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

ksinc said:


> Not being a rider, I didn't know Buell was the entry level line. Whenever I saw a bike I liked it would be Buell. There's a lot of them hanging out at the drag stips too. For some reason guys with Mustangs seem to like Buells. Similar styling or something that is congruent. The video was sad to watch; a man watching his product with his name die. Maybe it will be resurrected someday?


I agree. He had a lot of passion for his product. I believe he is staying on at HD to continue product development, so maybe despite the name being dead we will see some Buell inspired bikes come out.

I think the reason I liked the Buells was that they were a sporty bike without being the high-revving crotch rockets. I really liked the tailpipe under the bike too - made for a cleaner look and makes sense from an engineering perspective.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I thought Buell was the sport bikes and the Sportsters are the entry level line? Personally I like the Dyna series (Wide Glide) and the V-Rods. 
My family members and friends that ride Harleys have not had any problems with them. My uncle rides his a lot and has ridden all around the country. 

Nice looking bike, Cruiser.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

ksinc said:


> For some reason guys with Mustangs seem to like Buells.


I don't know. I'm on my 4th Mustang since I got the first one in 1966 and I've never had a Buell or any sport bike for that matter.

Off topic but maybe of interest to some, here I am in the mid-60s letting baby brother see what it's like to sit on the big Norton.










Cruiser


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> I don't know. I'm on my 4th Mustang since I got the first one in 1966 and I've never had a Buell or any sport bike for that matter.
> 
> Off topic but maybe of interest to some, here I am in the mid-60s letting baby brother see what it's like to sit on the big Norton.
> 
> ...


Well no wonder you think Harley's are well made. There's no way they could vibrate off as many pieces as that Norton! :icon_smile_big:

A little off topic, but do you remember the Hogslayer?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Too cool!!

I'd like a modern Triumph to get around town but the wife thinks I'll kill myself on it.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Too cool!!
> 
> I'd like a modern Triumph to get around town but the wife thinks I'll kill myself on it.


That Triumph looks nice. My wife hates motorcycles too. Maybe someday I will buy one anyway.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Laxplayer said:


> That Triumph looks nice. My wife hates motorcycles too. Maybe someday I will buy one anyway.


Mine owns the house, what about yours??


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

norton said:


> A little off topic, but do you remember the Hogslayer?


I assume you are referring to that Norton drag bike back in the 70's. I only drag raced that one season, actually only half a season, in 1968 and wasn't really keeping up with the sport in the 70's. I was a long haired hippie by that time off doing other things. :icon_smile_big:










I know someone is going to ask, why am I wearing a Plymouth jacket standing in front of a Ford Fairlane GT with motorcycle trophies? The answer, I have no earthly idea. That was over 40 years ago and I've probably killed a few brain cells since then. I'm sure I must have had a reason at the time.

Cruiser


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> I assume you are referring to that Norton drag bike back in the 70's. I only drag raced that one season, actually only half a season, in 1968 and wasn't really keeping up with the sport in the 70's. I was a long haired hippie by that time off doing other things. :icon_smile_big:


Thats the one. Two bored out norton engines with a rambler clutch. I used to take my commando up to TC Christenson in Kenosha to have some of the work done on it. TC built the hogslayer and dragged it. He still had it in his shop at the time, probably still does.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

norton said:


> Thats the one. Two bored out norton engines with a rambler clutch.


I did go up against a twin engine Harley-Davidson that summer. I got the whole danged Christmas tree on him and was half way down the track before he got the green. I could hear him coming and just before I hit the finish line he blew past me like I was standing still; however, as I rode back to the pits I could see my guys jumping up and down waving their arms. I'm thinking they are a bunch of idiots because I got beat, but then I realized that the H-D had red lighted.

I found the Harley rider and he told me that I had gotten a really good hole shot and it was killing him watching me heading off down the track before the first light even came on for him. He said that he got antsy and couldn't wait any longer. He was a really good sport as he was laughing about it as he congratulated me on the win. Those were fun times.

Cruiser


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Harley great when not compared to ... something else.*



127.72 MHz said:


> But I have personally watched a Harley motor that had been pulled right off the production line run on the dyno at 8000 rpm for over twenty four hours,...


1. Would anyone ever voluntarily tolerate the associated vibration while astride their paint-shaker?
2. How many cfm of air and gallons of oil were being pumped at/through it?
3. Did it have the stock exhaust choking it off?
4. How much power did it produce (bonus laughs: specific horsepower)?
5. Let's assume that the bike would go 120mph at such speed. That means the engine proved to last 3K miles at constant revs. Whoop-de-do.

If H-D bikes are not garbage, what modern mass-produced bike (besides Chinese junk) is? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> Would anyone ever voluntarily tolerate the associated vibration while astride their paint-shaker?


Modern Harley-Davidsons don't transfer vibration to the rider like the bikes of old. The FXD I pictured above is butter smooth and as fast as I want to go; and keep in mind that I used to drag race the things.

The Dyna line of H-Ds are rubber mounted which lets the motor shake away without transferring any of that vibration to the rider. I feel no vibration through the pegs, seat, or grips and the fact that the bike runs at lower rpms at comparable speeds than most sport bikes makes for a more relaxing ride.

Even the Softtail line has been made essentially vibration free by means of counterbalancing the motor. Heck, Softail motors don't even shake much at idle. Personally I love the look of that big V-Twin shaking away at a stop light, as long as that shaking isn't being transferred through the pegs, seat, or grips to me.

Finally, let's face it, women love those big Hogs. So do men. When I pull up to a stop light I notice cars around me lowering their window a little just to listen to that rumble. Who rolls down their window to listen to a BMW or Honda motorcycle? Don't get me wrong, they are great bikes. They just aren't very sexy. Speaking for myself, I like sexy. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Too cool!!
> 
> I'd like a modern Triumph to get around town but the wife thinks I'll kill myself on it.


You may end up a grease spot, but the bike looks good.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

They were an expensive niche bike, and probably suffered from general market glut, price, lack of dealers, recession and to a degree reputation-namely, the Blast.

Still, I hate to see them go.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

ksinc said:


> Not being a rider, I didn't know Buell was the entry level line. Whenever I saw a bike I liked it would be Buell. There's a lot of them hanging out at the drag stips too. For some reason guys with Mustangs seem to like Buells. Similar styling or something that is congruent. The video was sad to watch; a man watching his product with his name die. Maybe it will be resurrected someday?


On referring to Buell as an entry level bike for HD, I was referring to the smaller cc models, equipped with the single thump-er engine. Prior to that (and discounting the, oh so horrible, AMC days of HD), Harley Davidson was not offering smaller bikes for sale in their dealerships.


----------

